# The Tyrant 8-String Explorer Build



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

The design from the start, still thinking on the headstock






The rough mockup






Neck in the works (Ive decided to commission this neck since Im limited in time and a shop)





the Bridge will be a hipshot 

I'll be useing either an EMG 45DC Or a MIGHTY MITE MMSA6-BKF 6 STRING ACTIVE PICKUP 

the neck will be a 27" scale and Im not sure on how many frets it will be
because I may be freting all the way down the spike on the bass of the fret board, Its going to be an ebony fret board with NO inlay only side markers


----------



## Donnie

Man, that's going to look bad ass.


----------



## Veronica

Sick, just sick. I never seen much of eight strings before.


----------



## MetalMike

The mockup looks great dude.


----------



## Shannon

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> I may be freting all the way down the spike on the bass of the fret board


DO IT! That's gonna be a sick ass guitar!


----------



## Code001

That's fucking amazing! I can't wait to see it finished!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

That thing will set flame to small children when they see it.


----------



## WayneCustom7

I bet nobody would jump on stage while you're playing that thing...that thing looks like it can impail! I like it!


----------



## Scott

Make me one in a lefty!


----------



## Metal Ken

Holy crap, make that a 7 string and paint it black and give it green fixin's and you've got a sale lol 

That body looks friggin awesome.


----------



## 7slinger

looks awesome, build that fucker


----------



## BinaryTox1n

That looks brutal as fuck, and even more so because it's an 8,
love the green, too.


----------



## JPMDan

D-EJ915 said:


> That thing will set flame to small children when they see it.


 
It shall Decapitate Emo's as well!


----------



## rogue

mate i love that, i wouldnt mind a 7 of that, the green is sick colour love it you doing it in any others.

the blank ebony is awsome especially with the pointed end.

just looking at the picture you might want to move the volume knob a couple of mm back because it miht get in the way but then again it might not just something i noticed.

i like the headstock design thats awsome


----------



## b3n

Awesome.

I agree on the volume knob placement though...it looks to be just where my picking hand should go.


----------



## Karl Hungus

That looks really cool, but just how neck heavy is that thing going to be!?


----------



## Shorty

Just fucking gorgeous. Man, you are really into creating monsters of guitars


----------



## Desecrated

It needs a tone knob and I think I would liek a middle pickup or mayba a middle singelcoil just to stear things up. but I like your design very much, build it fast.


----------



## rogue

i middle single coil would be a nice idea...


and while your at it a 7 string version hehe for those of us with normal sized hands


----------



## Samer

crazy man, thats looks amazing


----------



## kruneh

metalmike23 said:


> The mockup looks great dude.



+1, at first I actually thought it was the finished guitar..
Looks awesome, the shape, the headstock, the colour, everything


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

WOW! Thanks guys this is one of my best designs in my mind 
I cant wait to get started on the body


----------



## Samer

yea man, when i save up some cash it would be cool if you could build a guitar for me.


----------



## heavy7-665

That thing is killer but you should make it a 28 5/8" or 30" scale to be safe ya know.also 24 frets and a Lundgren M8 would absolutly destroy. You should e-mail me a quote. [email protected]


----------



## BrianCarroll

heavy7-665 said:


> That thing is killer but you should make it a 28 5/8" or 30" scale to be safe ya know.also 24 frets and a Lundgren M8 would absolutly destroy. You should e-mail me a quote. [email protected]



+1


----------



## TMM

If you're making the top of those 2 sketches, I'm interested in buying one.

So the question is... are you selling?


----------



## Hexer

when I saw the scetches I was like "ah, cool", then I saw the mockup and was like "WOW! thats gonna be awesome!!!"

I really like the design. have to agree though, that it looks like its going to be pretty neck-heavy...


----------



## Shorty

Fuck it. If its as good to play as it looks.. Il get you to make me one dude!


----------



## metalfiend666

Are you making it as a neck-through, set neck or a bolt on?

27" should be long enough to low F#, but it'll definitely be clear and defined on the other strings with that EMG pickup. I've yet to play an EMG that didn't give me great note definition. I had a chance to play the Blackmachine 884 earlier this year, which has EMG45DC's and a 25.5 to 28" fan. That was the clearest and most definied guitar I've ever played and it still managed to sound punishingly heavy. It was running though a Diezel Herbert though.


----------



## noodles

Mathew = too  for mere words. I can't wait to see what that is gonna look like.


----------



## Durero

noodles said:


> Mathew = too  for mere words. I can't wait to see what that is gonna look like.


Amen!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok just a bit of a small update, I'll be doing the Body for this in solid Maple,
Ive done a few bodies with it and Ive Loved the sound its easy to Finish
no Grain to fill Its easy to work with and I know its a bright wood and thats what I love for the High Gain 

I think that having the heavy body will at least work in my favor as far as sound and balance issues


----------



## D-EJ915

Maple sure does sound right if you've got a good amp to go with it, it'll never be muddy, that's for sure.


----------



## bulb

my 8 string is going to be maple for the same reason, no muddiness no matter how low you go!

btw maybe i skimmed over it, but any idea how much one of these will set us back?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Qustion for you guys!! what would you think about this guitar in this color BUT with a maple fret board?   

Im thinking that a really quilted maple board would be deadly as fuck

Im also tossing around *Flamed maple *<--(That may look better than Quilt) OR Birds eye maple

I need your thoughts


----------



## Scott

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Qustion for you guys!! what would you think about this guitar in this color BUT with a maple fret board?




With that color, it needs to be Ebony in my opinion.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

The only Problem with ebony is finding some that will work for what I need it for its got to be *long and wide* <---OH GOD I just thought for sooooo many dumb ass joke that could fallow that 

Any way what about wenge


----------



## darren

I think a flamed maple fretboard would look awesome on that.


----------



## Durero

How 'bout flamed maple with a black stain with the grain showing through?

That guitar shape is just so metal that it needs a dark fingerboard IMO.

Speaking of ebony, has anyone heard of a sustainable-harvested source for it?


----------



## Ancestor

Dude, you make the best looking guitars of anyone, including BC Rich. Just got back from exploring your myspace page. The V is soooo cool. They're all cool. I applaud your work.


----------



## Mastodon

A flamed or quilted fretboard would be very interesting, I say go for it.


----------



## 7slinger

I think the dark looks kickass...

if not ebony, would it be possible to 
do maple, and dye it dark, like ebony
dark? (BTW, I know nothing about 
these things)


----------



## heavy7-665

dude B.C. Rich dosen't have crap on you!!


----------



## msherman

Dude, I`m liking it I could see you doing a quilted maple board, with black aniline dye, then backsand it and shoot a transparent black over it.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

*inspiration hits* 

Ok fuck Maple for now I WANT* SNAKE WOOD *or *ZEBRAWOOD*

And Im also thinking about loseing the whole Painted body idea

after looking at some blackmachine's work I want to try a dark colored wood top and do an oil finish

What are your thoughts on this big flip for the first Tyrant Explorer


----------



## Desecrated

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> *inspiration hits*
> 
> Ok fuck Maple for now I WANT* SNAKE WOOD *or *ZEBRAWOOD*
> 
> And Im also thinking about loseing the whole Painted body idea
> 
> after looking at some blackmachine's work I want to try a dark colored wood top and do an oil finish
> 
> What are your thoughts on this big flip for the first Tyrant Explorer




nonononononono go with the green see-through, please.


----------



## Chris

If the purpose of the extended fretboard is "look fucking badass", you've nailed it.


----------



## noodles

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok fuck Maple for now I WANT* SNAKE WOOD *or *ZEBRAWOOD*



Dude, fucking do it.


----------



## metalfiend666

Go for it dude, Blackmachine's are awesome. Part of that awesomeness comes from using beautiful woods with an oild finish. I've played the guitar that fanned zebrano neck was made for, without question it was the best guitar I've ever played. Soundwise, playability, clarity and note definition, everything was perfect about it. Bear in mind that I own a UV7PWH, I've played an Ibanez LACS and the same day I played that Blackmachine I played over £20,000 worth of high end and custom guitars and you see just how good it is. Taking inspiration from Blackmachine is a very good thing.


----------



## 7slinger

Blackmachines look awesome, no getting around that, but the green finish on your proto photo  looks badass too...either way it's a winner

edit: I just looked back at your prototype with the green...fucking do that, it looks bad as fuck


----------



## Desecrated

the green is more personal, otherweiss it will just look like a blackmachine clone, since they have just done a 8string with fanned frets.


----------



## metalfiend666

Except that Blackmchines aren't made in radical explorer body styles yet. Besides if you're gonna say that you might as well say don't do a figured top as it'll look like a PRS, Jackson or Gibson etc.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Im not doing faned frets!! god no and as far as looking like A blackmachine
I DONT THINK SO I just love the woods he uses for his necks and bodies
this beast is BRUTALIZER thru and thru 


OOOOO looks at what I have, I am not sure what I should use but snakewood is out it costs WAY too much for what I need
so these boards are zebrawood and wenge, I LOVE THE ZEBRAWOOD 







*Oh ya any one on hear know much about black Black Walnut? Im thinking about useing it for the Body 
than doing an oil finish over it *


----------



## metalfiend666

I'd go with the zebrawood.


----------



## heavy7-665

how much to have an 8(low F#) neck made(P.M. me please) i like the zebra


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok its about time!! Woods on its way for the body and it will be WALNUT and the neck is ready for its ZEBRAWOOD fretboard


----------



## msherman

Make sure that Zebrawood is around 6% moisture content before you work it as it has a tendency for checking . Good luck with your build 

Mike


----------



## dpm

msherman said:


> Make sure that Zebrawood is around 6% moisture content before you work it as it has a tendency for checking . Good luck with your build
> 
> Mike


 
+1


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Well hears the Wood






and a bit more work on the neck is done


----------



## msherman

You will like working with Walnut. It machines real easy, and finish sanding is a breeze....plus it smells great when working it. It is a bright tone wood with great upper-mids tone quality, but not as bright as maple.

PS: I`m liking the Trampoline body on that neck.LOL

Mike


----------



## Abu-Abu

How much does an 8 like this cost?

I love all your builds, tbh if I ever have the money for a custom I'll probably be coming to you, hah. Although it would probably just be a 7.


----------



## D-EJ915

*jumps on your trampoline*

looks nice, man, those are some interesting grain patterns on those pieces.


----------



## Ancestor

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Well hears the Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit more work on the neck is done



Ah, hell yeah. It's rare that I get this excited about someone else's axe, but I'm pretty pumped to see this bad mother come together.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok hears the Bridge, its a custom 8 string guitar bridge from E.T.S. in germany
http://www.ets-hardware.com/ 

the string spacing is 11mm string to string its is done in black satin plate and it is 3d adjustable:


----------



## Seedawakener

Intresting bridge. Looks nice though!


----------



## dpm

How'd you go dealing with ETS? I was in contact with them about single string bridges and it was a constant "prototype will be ready next week..." for months...they seem to do nice work, but I'm still to see that single string bridge they were working on.


----------



## Metal Ken

thats a very cool looking bridge. take pics of it on the guitar


----------



## Durero

dpm said:


> How'd you go dealing with ETS? I was in contact with them about single string bridges and it was a constant "prototype will be ready next week..." for months...they seem to do nice work, but I'm still to see that single string bridge they were working on.


Dan, if you ever do get your hands on their single string bridges, please let the rest of us know here. I'm very interested in hearing what you think of them and perhaps ordering some myself.


----------



## dpm

I first enquired about this time last year, and finally gave up a couple of months later. I'm still interested....
what I really need is a cheaper CNC place for my custom bridge bases.

Sorry for the thread hijack, Mathew


----------



## msherman

I just ordered a set and they will be here next week. I`ll post pics and review when they arrive.

Mike


----------



## Ancestor

Metal Ken said:


> thats a very cool looking bridge. take pics of it on the guitar



Ha! Word.


----------



## skinhead

That guitar really kick ass!!
i like the end of the neck.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

*THE WOOD IS IN* 

Ok I just got the wood OUT of the box for the first time and and Ive made a real mess of the computer room BUT WOW its soooooo sexy PLUS I have enough to build two guitars out of what I got


----------



## metalfiend666

Nice dude


----------



## darren

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> *THE WOOD IS IN*


... somebody's pants?


----------



## Seedawakener

wowowowow, picstory plz


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> ... somebody's pants?



I wount lie the walnut has an effect on me


----------



## Pauly

That thing looks fucking dangerous!


I love it!


----------



## Desecrated

I thought it would be a small body, that thing looks huge.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> I thought it would be a small body, that thing looks huge.


Yeah it's pretty massive. This thing's gonna have tone for days.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

its not much biger than My Impaler design


----------



## Ryan

that design is freakin rad! cant imagine what would happen if you like dropped it on your foot or something.


----------



## skinhead

Hey Mat really heavy guitar!!
keep going i like your guitars, really freaks!


----------



## OzzyC

cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Loomer

Keep your pets locked up once it's completed. That thing will probably eat anything smaller than a pony.

And burp afterwards.


----------



## Ancestor

Looking good. I say the bigger the better on the body issue. Don't want it to be disproportionate to the neck. Love that big spike at the bottom.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

ya I like the size of this beast!!! Im also hopeing that the way the botom of the guitar swings out more than other explorers it will help with any neck diveing problems that most explorers have


----------



## Oguz286

You sure do honor your nickname  That thing looks absolutely BRUTAL!


----------



## dpm

Loomer said:


> Keep your pets locked up once it's completed. That thing will probably eat anything smaller than a pony.
> 
> And burp afterwards.


----------



## noodles

Dude, that thing is gonna look evil. How do you plan on finishing it, since the body is going to keep eating the hardware?


----------



## D-EJ915

noodles said:


> Dude, that thing is gonna look evil. How do you plan on finishing it, since the body is going to keep eating the hardware?


The finish will be:


blood of 100 virgins


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Well the Pickup is on its way  I went with the EMG-45DC the reason for this is because its a proven pickup and its looks will really flow with this design, Plus Im kinda helping a guy out of A jam 








> Dude, that thing is gonna look evil. How do you plan on finishing it, since the body is going to keep eating the hardware?



Im just oiling the Body oh ya and also *blood of 100 virgins* , Ive herd about how some woods eat the hardware
Ive Herd how one side says Its full on true and how the Other side says it total Bullshit So im just going to try the oil

I guess to both sides I say prove it!!! there is SO SOOOOO many fantastical myths and legends about the ancient do's and donts of 'proper guitar building flying around these Days I just get Board with it and Say to hell with it Im trying it any way


----------



## bulb

so maybe i missed it but how much will you sell this for?


----------



## 777

dam cut out that body and get some pix up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ancestor

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Well the Pickup is on its way  I went with the EMG-45DC the reason for this is because its a proven pickup and its looks will really flow with this design, Plus Im kinda helping a guy out of A jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just oiling the Body oh ya and also *blood of 100 virgins* , Ive herd about how some woods eat the hardware
> Ive Herd how one side says Its full on true and how the Other side says it total Bullshit So im just going to try the oil
> 
> I guess to both sides I say prove it!!! there is SO SOOOOO many fantastical myths and legends about the ancient do's and donts of 'proper guitar building flying around these Days I just get Board with it and Say to hell with it Im trying it any way



Does that P/U sound similar to a 707?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> dam cut out that body and get some pix up!!!!!!!!!!



I KNOW, I KNOW!!! its going to be a bit before Im cuting. Im waiting on the Neck and I need to get in to a new shop because I just moved to a small city that really has nothing for wood working shops and My old shop is 4hours away 

BUT i do have A shop out hear ready to go I just need a bit more time seting things up


hears another tiny update

I am going to do an Ebony vener on the headstock


----------



## Ancestor

That's pretty cool. I don't think I've ever seen anything like that before. Good update!


----------



## Shawn

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> The design from the start, still thinking on the headstock
> 
> The rough mockup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck in the works (Ive decided to commission this neck since Im limited in time and a shop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Bridge will be a hipshot
> 
> I'll be useing either an EMG 45DC Or a MIGHTY MITE MMSA6-BKF 6 STRING ACTIVE PICKUP
> 
> the neck will be a 27" scale and Im not sure on how many frets it will be
> because I may be freting all the way down the spike on the bass of the fret board, Its going to be an ebony fret board with NO inlay only side markers



I love that design and the name is cool too, that is going to look awesome.


----------



## 777

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> I KNOW, I KNOW!!! its going to be a bit before Im cuting. Im waiting on the Neck and I need to get in to a new shop because I just moved to a small city that really has nothing for wood working shops and My old shop is 4hours away
> 
> BUT i do have A shop out hear ready to go I just need a bit more time seting things up
> 
> 
> hears another tiny update
> 
> I am going to do an Ebony vener on the headstock




i gots me a serious case of picstory update withdrawal symptom!!!

good luck finding your new shop man

Edit 24 frets with extended to 27 frets on the board cutaway FTW!!!!!


----------



## Ancestor

So, are you going to to make two guitars, since you have enough materials?


----------



## skinhead

really really nice ebony!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

I should have some new pics in a day or 2


----------



## Jos

Looking great so far!


----------



## Gamba

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Well the Pickup is on its way  I went with the EMG-45DC the reason for this is because its a proven pickup and its looks will really flow with this design, Plus Im kinda helping a guy out of A jam


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

the pickup is in


----------



## D-EJ915

Geez those things are huge.


----------



## Chris

The fact that your girlfriend totally supports your guitar building is fucking aces cool dude.


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> Geez those things are huge.



Are you talking about the pickups now ?


----------



## Ancestor

Very cool.


----------



## 777

more pix of progress this is getting to the stage where kikass things are happening!!


----------



## Pauly

Desecrated said:


> Are you talking about the pickups now ?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Are you talking about the pickups now ?



HE BETTER BE


----------



## skinhead

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> HE BETTER BE



hehe!

Hey Matt how many is there a EMG 45DC?


----------



## 777

skinhead said:


> hehe!
> 
> Hey Matt how many is there a EMG 45DC?



do you mean how much does it cost to buy one??


----------



## Shawn

Wow, those pickups ARE huge, I like the looks of them, very slick and nice update. 



Chris said:


> The fact that your girlfriend totally supports your guitar building is fucking aces cool dude.


----------



## pendar

do you have anything for sale in Deadmonton?
Or do i have to stop by on my way to peirce lake?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> The fact that your girlfriend totally supports your guitar building is fucking aces cool dude.



I know Im one Hell of a lucky guy to have the Love of such a Beautiful Woman!! from the first time I saw her I knew I would spend the rest of my life with her. she really is the kind of Girl that makes life worth liveing




Now thats enough sap 



> do you have anything for sale in Deadmonton?
> Or do i have to stop by on my way to peirce lake?



I dont have Any thing for sale right now at all


----------



## 777

enough with the soft porn and more guitar porn!!


----------



## Emperoff

777 said:


> enough with the soft porn and more guitar porn!!


+1!


----------



## Metal Ken

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> HE BETTER BE


----------



## skinhead

Mathew your girlfriend rocks!!!

She supports the construction, that womens you find 1 in a million.

Say her that she is the best!

i forget, nice pickups, i'm going to buy the same here.

Here are about 114 dollars, it's a good price?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

I should have some more pics for you guys soon


----------



## skinhead

Ok Matt, we stay on tune for that.

Now i start mine, i was thinking about and RG8 or an Avenger8.

Saludos!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok a small update for ya!! the ebony is glued on the headstock and shapeing is about to start its in a rough state now but soooon she will be soooooo sexy 







Now the fret board is ready for freting and shaping and glue up than the neck is good to go for profiling


----------



## Hawksmoor

skinhead said:


> Mathew your girlfriend rocks!!!
> 
> She supports the construction, that womens you find 1 in a million.
> 
> Say her that she is the best!
> 
> i forget, nice pickups, i'm going to buy the same here.
> 
> Here are about 114 dollars, it's a good price?



Wow, here they go for about 150... That seems like a good price.

And idd, cherish that woman. I once felt the same way, haven't felt that way ever since and it eats me.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> And idd, cherish that woman.



I do!!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok shaping has started on the neck!! shes still rough and it needs a few more slots cut for the fretboard but its geting there


----------



## Soma

that looks effing glorious.


----------



## skinhead

Mathew nice work there!

The headstock, it's going to have a special shape or regular?

Nice wood for the fretboard.

Come on, it's getting bery well!


----------



## metalfiend666

Looking good Matt, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Ancestor

Very nice.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Look at the sexy ebony


----------



## metalfiend666

Where's the "splooge" smiley?


----------



## Jason

Any more pics Mathew?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Any more pics Mathew?



VERY SOON!! Just working out some inlay stuff


----------



## 777

all text and no pictures makes gary a dull boy...........


----------



## skinhead

Mat i like the head wood, but the fretboard it's too lighty for me.

Ebony or maple, nothing in the midle hehehe.

Come on, it doesn't look bad, bring em to live!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> all text and no pictures makes gary a dull boy...........


I know I know!! 

Just for you a nice intermission music Video

 *INTERMISSION* 

*Eluveitie - Of Fire, Wind & Wisdom*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DYKsQqQgSk




> Mat i like the head wood, but the fretboard it's too lighty for me.



you know whats really really sad?? Im feeling the same way 
but not to sure what to do short of tearing the board off and starting over I guess I could dye it but that just feels wrong and cheeeeeeep


----------



## Desecrated

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> I know I know!!
> 
> Just for you a nice intermission music Video
> 
> *INTERMISSION*
> 
> *Eluveitie - Of Fire, Wind & Wisdom*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DYKsQqQgSk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know whats really really sad?? Im feeling the same way
> but not to sure what to do short of tearing the board off and starting over I guess I could dye it but that just feels wrong and cheeeeeeep



You do know that Eluveitie are nazi´s dont you ?


----------



## 777

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> I know I know!!
> 
> Just for you a nice intermission music Video
> 
> *INTERMISSION*
> 
> *Eluveitie - Of Fire, Wind & Wisdom*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DYKsQqQgSk



i enjoyed that


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> You do know that Eluveitie are nazi´s dont you ?



No I did not know that I found them on the Madison Amps page
and I really really Love there Music, so what is it that Makes them nazi´s


----------



## Desecrated

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> No I did not know that I found them on the Madison Amps page
> and I really really Love there Music, so what is it that Makes them nazi´s



They have played with other bands that are openly nazi like "hel" at ragnarök festival (which is a festival for Viking-metal). There are other bands on there label that have played with bands that are openly nazi; they have done covers on falckenbach that are openly nazi. 
And they wont comment on there forum if they are nazi or not, because they want to stay neutral. 
Im very open for grey shades in life, I dont mind being neutral on single coils mic, I dont hate them but dont really like them either, but I dont think you can be natural to a group of people that want to exterminate the majority of the people on earth because they have a different colour. If you accept to play side buy side with nazi bands and then claim neutrality there is something fishy going on.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

I got a new Mockup done, the headstock is off in color and design but this gives a good idea of what the guitar will look like

what would you guys think of A fade to black on the fretboard?


----------



## SnowfaLL

Aww got rid of the beautiful green quilt top =[


----------



## Desecrated

How about adding a dark red transparent finnish to the body ( maybe something that fades a little towards black on the edges), cause the faded neck looks really cool, and it does have a hint of red in it.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Im not doing a fade on this axe, I thought it would be cool to see what People thought of the Idea, I think its a cool idea and with something like a maple fret board


----------



## 777

matte flamed trans red body would look sick


----------



## God Hand Apostle

With that new mockup, I think it wants black binding (neck and head).


----------



## 777

what software do you use for those mockups???


----------



## Jason

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


>


----------



## forelander

Is it just me or are the high e and b strings a little close on the mockup? By the looks, the b string isn't coming out of the saddle on the drawing, so if measuremeants are based off the mockup you won't be screwed.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

A new mocup with a better headstock







> Is it just me or are the high e and b strings a little close on the mockup? By the looks, the b string isn't coming out of the saddle on the drawing, so if measuremeants are based off the mockup you won't be screwed.



Ya there just design mockups nothing is set in sacle, there all just based on design not for use as a template


----------



## Ancestor

With that body shape, it's hard to go wrong.  The natural finish looks great, so does the translucent green.


----------



## metalfiend666

+1 

I prefer the newer headstock design though.


----------



## 777

BUMP!!!!

MORE UPDATES!!!!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

well Ive got nothing to show the guy working on my neck also has my custom parts and I cant seem to get ahold of him


----------



## Ryan

That last mockup looked insane man! Do you do any with trems?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Do you do any with trems?



Nope!! this is the first of its kind and Ive not even thought about trems


----------



## Ancestor

Good things take time.


----------



## 7slinger

that axe is gonna be killer, can't wait to see it finished. I like the new headstock design better also, but I didn't think the other one was that bad. The natural finish looks great, esp. with the lighter colored fretboard in the mockup, but I still love that green in the first mockup, and it looks absolutely killer with the dark board.


----------



## Durero

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Nope!! this is the first of its kind and Ive not even thought about trems


A model with the Kahler 8-string trem would be killer!


----------



## Juggernaut666

i will have an 8 string in may...when the ibanez 8 comes out


----------



## Seedawakener

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> A new mocup with a better headstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya there just design mockups nothing is set in sacle, there all just based on design not for use as a template



Looks really really awesome! Love your work.


----------



## 777

i wonder when there are gona be more updates.....


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Well im still waiting to hear from the guy with my parts!! not much can happen untill I get that stuff

so im SOL for now


----------



## technomancer

I like the new headstock... though it needs to be trans green 

This thing is going to be awesome.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Well I got a hold of the Guy!! so I should have some updates soon

this is why ive not herd from him


> I have been very busy with my
> final
> year at Belfast Art college and also doing family stuff over christmas.
> so
> now the new year is here i hope to get it done asap and shipped off to
> you.
> I will get more done this week and throw over some photos. O.k. happy
> new
> year and rock on.


----------



## jacksonknox27

sick work dude!

...man i need an 8 now


----------



## skinhead

jacksonknox27 said:


> sick work dude!
> 
> ...man i need an 8 now



I feel that we are two!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok ive got my hopes up!!!! Ive found a small shop in cold lake that has every thing I need to start up again full time   

Im going to talk with the Owner about some shop rental stuff and All that BUT at the very least I have A place that can offer me Jointing, Glueing, they have A Planer and all the Sanders I need 

ITS A SHOP


----------



## Desecrated

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok ive got my hopes up!!!! Ive found a small shop in cold lake that has every thing I need to start up again full time
> 
> Im going to talk with the Owner about some shop rental stuff and All that BUT at the very least I have A place that can offer me Jointing, Glueing, they have A Planer and all the Sanders I need
> 
> ITS A SHOP



Do you need a trainee ?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Do you need a trainee ?



Let me get a shop first 

But I'll teach what I know to ANY ONE that wants to learn


Check this out!!

this is an axe that A 15 year old Guy build with my help, and he did a dam good job





























and this is him haveing some HEAVY METAL FUN


----------



## 7slinger

very nice


----------



## OzzyC

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Let me get a shop first
> 
> But I'll teach what I know to ANY ONE that wants to learn
> 
> 
> Check this out!!
> 
> this is an axe that A 15 year old Guy build with my help, and he did a dam good job



im a 15 year old guy

PICK ME! PICK ME!


----------



## Pauly

Hahaha, that's kewl.


----------



## Ancestor

That's a nice guitar the kid built. Better than most one could purchase. 

What's new with the Tyrant? I'm psyched to see it.


----------



## msherman

Congrats and good luck with the new shop, Matt. 
You must have been going out of your mind not being able to build


----------



## Desecrated

Is the humbucker cavity bigger on one side ??


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Is the humbucker cavity bigger on one side ??



Good eye man!! but no the pickup was not mounted when these pics where taken it was not even wired up the thing was just put toghter after the finish
was dry


EDIT:
*Oh do you mean from the two hight tabs one the other side?*


----------



## Desecrated

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Good eye man!! but no the pickup was not mounted when these pics where taken it was not even wired up the thing was just put toghter after the finish
> was dry
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> *Oh do you mean from the two hight tabs one the other side?*



yeah that to. but there is also a bigger gap towards the neck then towards the bridge, but if the humbucker wasent screwed down that pretty much explains it the.


----------



## crayzee

Dude, more Metalmayhem, those guitars ROCK! I especially like the Nefarium, is it finished yet? As for the Tyrant, I like the natural design a bit better plus the headstock looks more balanced. Keep up what you're doing, you're creating works of art there. Insane (in a good way )!


----------



## SnowfaLL

Im gonna attempt my first neckthru build Matt =] 

Just tell me if this is right... After I get the neckthru blank, hopefully both sides of the neck will be jointed so its smooth, and when I buy some alder wood for the wings, hopefully their jointed too so I just cut to the shape, then glue the sides on.. Then sand/prep up the shape so its good... After that, measure and route the pickup / trem cavity, control cavity and etc... Then after that, just gotta finish?? Is there anything else I gotta do for a neckthru guitar? Hoping thats about it hah cause I dont wanna fuck up the $1000 im spending on this, thats a shitload of money to me..


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Im gonna attempt my first neckthru build Matt =]
> 
> Just tell me if this is right... After I get the neckthru blank, hopefully both sides of the neck will be jointed so its smooth, and when I buy some alder wood for the wings, hopefully their jointed too so I just cut to the shape, then glue the sides on.. Then sand/prep up the shape so its good... After that, measure and route the pickup / trem cavity, control cavity and etc... Then after that, just gotta finish?? Is there anything else I gotta do for a neckthru guitar? Hoping thats about it hah cause I dont wanna fuck up the $1000 im spending on this, thats a shitload of money to me..



Well ok first thing if this is your First build and your first neck thru *DONT SPEND ANY WHERE NEAR 1000.00$ *

there is no reason that your axe should cost that much and if its your first
theres nothing wroung with learning and going lower end on a few things

stick to basic woods your alder is a great start! avoid high cost figerd woods because trust me It sucks ASS fucking up a nich Quilted maple


now as far as the Build goes you need more Info man, check this out

sign up to Neal Mosers Forum, go to BROTHERHOOD OF WOOD and look at this thread http://mcs.acidpit.org/viewtopic.php?t=1188 Building a neck-thru guitar


----------



## SnowfaLL

Ah sorry man, I forgot to include that $1000 is including hardware/pickups.. heh.. I dont think im going with any kinda figured wood or veneer as I just have no idea how to work them.. Maybe in the future..

Ill check the site out, Thanks


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

HAHAHA well Im geting some work done and its about time!!!!

The Body is all Jointed and Glued up and ready for Cuting  


I'll say this much WALNUT IS GOING TO SOUND FUCKING DEADLY I did the tap test and it rings like a bell , the stuff is soooooo nice to work with and it machines so well

Pics soon


----------



## ElRay

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> The Body is all Jointed and Glued up and ready for Cuting


So I guess it's premature to ask how the 45DC's sound, eh?

Ray


----------



## skattabrain

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> what would you guys think of A fade to black on the fretboard?



i'd like to see a future work of yours with that fade, that would be a sick idea and i can't remember seeing it done.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok the Body is Cut out and all it needs is a bit of rough sanding


----------



## 777

good job man i was starting to think itd never be fnished!


----------



## Pauly

Lethal.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok the Spike on the Fret board is done!! Now Im thinking about freting

if its freted all the way down Its not going to work, look at the Mock up





It would be a mass of metal that really would not do any thing at all So Im thinking about only going halth way, what do you guys think?


----------



## B Lopez

Id stop where you have it to be honest. Looks like ...25th? 

Other than that, the thing is insane!


----------



## Desecrated

I would try to go down to 27-28 if it is possible.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok the Body is Cut out and all it needs is a bit of rough sanding



just don't go stabing anyone mmkay


----------



## Pauly

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok the Spike on the Fret board is done!! Now Im thinking about freting
> 
> if its freted all the way down Its not going to work, look at the Mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a mass of metal that really would not do any thing at all So Im thinking about only going halth way, what do you guys think?



Go 26 I say, so it's fretted up to the start of the first circular cutaway... THEN if you want, do whole tone frets so you have a bit more space.. if you want.

OR maybe engrave something in the wood? Or an inlay? I don't like the idea of just blank wood, even if the shape's cool.


----------



## Ancestor

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok the Spike on the Fret board is done!! Now Im thinking about freting
> 
> if its freted all the way down Its not going to work, look at the Mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a mass of metal that really would not do any thing at all So Im thinking about only going halth way, what do you guys think?



I would do the Uli Roth Sky guitar thing and start going in whole steps. Maybe even toss in a minor third at the end. That would be sick.


----------



## skinhead

Math i think that it's not going to be finished, like 777 said 

I like the "Fade to black" idea, but i like the "All faded black", locks better IMHO.

BTW Are you going to put all the frets, or only to 28th or 29th?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Math i think that it's not going to be finished, like 777 said



HAHAHAHA It just so happens that Im heading to my new shop today to sand the body to shape and Bevel the edges and maybe even start the Belly cut out


----------



## Pauly

> Maybe engrave something in the wood? Or an inlay? I don't like the idea of just blank wood, even if the shape's cool.



I endorse this.


----------



## Desecrated

I think the shape is enought dont mess it up with inlays. maybe a pentragram at 12 fret.


----------



## Shawn

Lookin' good so far!  I thought the neck could be a little less shorter though, too many frets for me. I've always prefered not too many more than 24.


----------



## skinhead

Desecrated said:


> I think the shape is enought dont mess it up with inlays. maybe a pentragram at 12 fret.



Nice idea man! or maybe a green iron cross or a reversed cross.


----------



## Seedawakener

Would you ever consider building a neckthrough cause your work is awesome but Id rather have a neckthru than a bolt-on and your damien design kicks all sorts of asses!


----------



## huber

Iron crosses have been used as symbols by many great nations, unfortunately the Nazis were one of them.


----------



## Jysan

generally, a Maltese Cross (iron cross) is a symbol of brotherhood...this is why nearly everyone has used it at some point and why it's so popular in the biker scene...

and yes...it became popular with many chivalrous orders throughout the high-Middle Ages, including the Knights Templar, but was also used before that for a few hundred years.


----------



## Desecrated

I have really hard for symbols like that, I know that the swastika is an old symbol but I could never use it on a guitar or a piece on cloathing, the meaning of the symbol has changed, many neonazi and patriot-groups in sweden use the ironcross as a nazisymbol.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok first off Im done with the Inlay already!! Im useing this Kind of an Idea







and I wount use an Iron Cross because I thing they are Over Used and boring


----------



## Jysan

Desecrated said:


> I have really hard for symbols like that, I know that the swastika is an old symbol but I could never use it on a guitar or a piece on cloathing, the meaning of the symbol has changed, many neonazi and patriot-groups in sweden use the ironcross as a nazisymbol.



I thought that the Swedish patriot groups tied into a lot more than just Nazi'ism...sort of a similar movement of the whole satanic and polytheistic church in Norway with the traditional Norse gods...just what I heard anyway.


----------



## Desecrated

Jysan said:


> I thought that the Swedish patriot groups tied into a lot more than just Nazi'ism...sort of a similar movement of the whole satanic and polytheistic church in Norway with the traditional Norse gods...just what I heard anyway.



yeah patriot in sweden means a guy who is racist but to much how a coward to tell people that he is, so he calls himself patriot instead.


----------



## Jysan

huh...I wouldn't have thought that.

BTW, are you going to do a colored inlay like on the Impaler?


----------



## Seedawakener

Jysan said:


> I thought that the Swedish patriot groups tied into a lot more than just Nazi'ism...sort of a similar movement of the whole satanic and polytheistic church in Norway with the traditional Norse gods...just what I heard anyway.



Nope... the main patriot groups of sweden are nazis... Most of them live in the more remote places of sweden like small towns though... (Just like the US or at least that is the idea I got) Well the biggest politic parties are kinda hiding their true color and they are playing nice but Most swedes are disgusted by these people. Norway is a bit different though. they're just stupid.  

Sweden were first with the nazi-thinking though. Carl von Linné was they guy who started dividing people in to racial groups. We were probably the ones that made the "pre-work" for Hitlers thoughts about the arian race's superiority . But believe me, the most of us are not like that.


----------



## Desecrated

Seedawakener said:


> Nope... the main patriot groups of sweden are nazis... Most of them live in the more remote places of sweden like small towns though... (Just like the US or at least that is the idea I got) Well the biggest politic parties are kinda hiding their true color and they are playing nice but Most swedes are disgusted by these people. Norway is a bit different though. they're just stupid.
> 
> Sweden were first with the nazi-thinking though. Carl von Linné was they guy who started dividing people in to racial groups. We were probably the ones that made the "pre-work" for Hitlers thoughts about the arian race's superiority . But believe me, the most of us are not like that.



I live in the north, 90% of all white men are like that.


----------



## Seedawakener

Desecrated said:


> I live in the north, 90% of all white men are like that.



is that true? exactly how are they?


----------



## Desecrated

Alla invandrare kommer ht och tar våra jobb
Alla invandrare lever bara på bidrag
Jävla araber dom bara slåss med kniv och slår sina barn å fruar, luktar illa gör dom också, jag har hört att dom aldrig duschar, negrer kan inte lära sig läsa, dom skjuter bara på varandra. Alla bögar är också pedofiler så dom ska inte få adoptera för då knullar dom bara barnen.

Hora, kom hit med en blodig stek och ett sexpack öl, jäfla veganer vart är min innebandyklubba.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> BTW, are you going to do a colored inlay like on the Impaler?



Nope Just pearl


----------



## Necky379

Desecrated said:


> Alla invandrare kommer ht och tar våra jobb
> Alla invandrare lever bara på bidrag
> Jävla araber dom bara slåss med kniv och slår sina barn å fruar, luktar illa gör dom också, jag har hört att dom aldrig duschar, negrer kan inte lära sig läsa, dom skjuter bara på varandra. Alla bögar är också pedofiler så dom ska inte få adoptera för då knullar dom bara barnen.
> 
> Hora, kom hit med en blodig stek och ett sexpack öl, jäfla veganer vart är min innebandyklubba.




here's what the translation site says:

All immigrant am arriving ht and am grabbing våra job All immigrant liver only on allowance Jävla arab them only fight knife and am beating sina baby ah fruar , am smelling badly do them also , I have hört that them never sprays negrer able nots learn read , them discharges only consecutive. All bögar is also pedofiler so them ska nots poll adopt for then stuff them only childrens. Hora , arrived here with a leech fry and one sexpack beer jäfla veganer vart is mine innebandyklubba.


----------



## Desecrated

Necky379 said:


> here's what the translation site says:
> 
> All immigrant am arriving ht and am grabbing våra job All immigrant liver only on allowance Jävla arab them only fight knife and am beating sina baby ah fruar , am smelling badly do them also , I have hört that them never sprays negrer able nots learn read , them discharges only consecutive. All bögar is also pedofiler so them ska nots poll adopt for then stuff them only childrens. Hora , arrived here with a leech fry and one sexpack beer jäfla veganer vart is mine innebandyklubba.



wow. better translation:

This is how the avaerage white male sounds like in the north of sweden;
All immigrants arrives to sweden only to steal our work. 
All immigrants only come here to live on wellfare.
God damm arabs who always fights with knifes, they beat there children and wifes also.
Niggers cant learn to read since there intelligens is on the same levels as apes, the only thing they do is to shoot each other, And they smell bad to, I`ve heard that they never shower.
All gays are pedophiles to, thats why they cant adopt children cause they would only rape the kids then.-

Bitch get over here with a steak and a sixpack beer, god damm vegans give me my lacrose stick so that i can beat them up.

I choose to write it in swedish first cause the guy who asked was swed and the text had some bad dialect plays that apperently the net translation could not comprehend, but pretty much these are the kind of people who will tattoo a iron cross on themself. Thats why I dont want to see it on such a nice guitar as the tyrant 8-string explorer.


----------



## Seedawakener

Desecrated said:


> Alla invandrare kommer ht och tar våra jobb
> Alla invandrare lever bara på bidrag
> Jävla araber dom bara slåss med kniv och slår sina barn å fruar, luktar illa gör dom också, jag har hört att dom aldrig duschar, negrer kan inte lära sig läsa, dom skjuter bara på varandra. Alla bögar är också pedofiler så dom ska inte få adoptera för då knullar dom bara barnen.
> 
> Hora, kom hit med en blodig stek och ett sexpack öl, jäfla veganer vart är min innebandyklubba.



jävla svin...  måste vara jobbigt att bo så... För anledningen till att folk tror såna saker är att de inte känner några själva. Ignoranta jävlar. Och "efterlyst" gör ju inte saken bättre. 

Anyway... I dont like narrowminded people. And that is also the reason why I dont like religion, and that includes atheism.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok got some more work done!!! Ive sanded the Body to shape I started the Belly contour and I started the Beveling

I love the New shop Im in its got SOOOOOOOO much more than my other shop

here is some more Pics






And these Pics A really cool this is the Back Belly contour -_-


----------



## B Lopez

holy crap

edit: hey you won!


----------



## 7slinger

awesome, can't wait for this beast to be done


----------



## OzzyC

Your great at spider solitare 



Ok, serious now, that looks really good, hope you get to finish it soon.


----------



## skinhead

Nice, Math!

The shape it's amazing, and i like how the bevels are. BTW math, what are you going to put on the 12th? and another thing, that horn it's assasin!

"YOU WON"


----------



## Pauly

OMG that looks dangerous yet sexy lol.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok some Pics of the neck!! it still needs shapeing and sanding and the Parts ore on just for show


----------



## Chris




----------



## Seedawakener

WOOOOOW! NICE NECK! that headstock seriously own!


----------



## metalfiend666

That's really shaping up to be an awesome guitar!


----------



## technomancer

Wow, that is looking killer


----------



## skinhead

Nice neck, Matt! I like obsure colors on the neck, but this one it's amazing!


----------



## Hexer

I dont really like the inlay-concept, but I love everything else about that neck!
great work!!!


----------



## Pauly

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok some Pics of the neck!! it still needs shapeing and sanding and the Parts ore on just for show



Seriously WOW, I still think you should like, etch or carve something into that blank area at the end, doesn't have to be too extravagant but I think it'd add a nice touch.


----------



## j3ps3

Give us some updates! That guitar is going to look badass


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Nothing to report Im STILL WAITING


----------



## Desecrated

watcha waiting for ?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> watcha waiting for ?



the neck I orderd and the bridge, Im glade Im able to build my own necks again now more waiting


----------



## Desecrated

Didn´t you just post pictures of the neck ???


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> Didn´t you just post pictures of the neck ???





Ya but im not the one that built that neck, I had to order it at the time because when I moved to cold lake I no longer had a shop or tools to build necks , but now I do and Im building my own necks again



> Neck in the works (Ive decided to commission this neck since Im limited in time and a shop)


 Look at the very first page


----------



## Desecrated

Sorry, I didn't remeber that, Since it was months ago since you posted that


----------



## Ancestor

Looks great, man. Headstock especially.


----------



## b3n

Hell yes


----------



## Randy

I haven't seen any new pics for a while... any updates at all?


----------



## skinhead

[Footbal chant]We want the tyrant! We want the tyrant![/Footbal chant]

So, Matt. When are you going to get all the stuff to do the guitars on your house?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Well so far this one is on hold! Ive not goten any news on my neck OR my bridge so I'll wait for that a while longer than I'll just start my own neck and order a new bridge


----------



## skinhead

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Well so far this one is on hold! Ive not goten any news on my neck OR my bridge so I'll wait for that a while longer than I'll just start my own neck and order a new bridge



Good idea, Matt.

I want to see that beast finished


----------



## 7Stringz

awesome look


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

*!!!!OK I GOT A FUCKEN UPDATE!!!!* 

as you can tell im very happy 

Any way the neck is done


----------



## skinhead

Holly shit, Matt. That looks wonderful!


----------



## Shawn

Wow, that neck looks beautiful!  Lookin' good so far. Nice work!


----------



## JPMDan

holy crap those frets look gargantuan! What fret size you got on it?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

> holy crap those frets look gargantuan! What fret size you got on it?



ok so the neek is not done done , the frets need to be filed and it needs some shapeing in the heel and it needs side dot markers



> Wow, that neck looks beautiful! Lookin' good so far. Nice work!



Thanks but its not my work just so ya know


----------



## technomancer

That is going to be so killer when it's done


----------



## god_puppet

Wow, thats gorgeous...I can't wait to see this monster when it's complete.


----------



## JPMDan

Hey Matt whats the latest on this beast?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Still waiting on the neck


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

Ok the neck is done and being oild than shipped out!!! so I'll have the Bridge and neck and I can finish this damn thing


----------



## skinhead

^ Nice, but i don't think that i can play that beast, you'r so fucking far away!


----------



## Ancestor

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok the neck is done and being oild than shipped out!!! so I'll have the Bridge and neck and I can finish this damn thing


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

I wanted to show ya the Finished neck minus the truss rod cover------No its not in yet


----------



## daemon barbeque

Dude ,the first image was my "dream" guitar..Kelly is my fav form and that one really make cry!
How amazing!Cheers for the design and work!


----------



## Zepp88

Damnit...this makes me want a Brutalizer guitar.... 

Awesome work man I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Ancestor

Zepp88 said:


> Damnit...this makes me want a Brutalizer guitar....


----------



## technomancer

That's on damn nice neck


----------



## Desecrated

I think that you can squeeze in at least one more fret, 
YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## 7slinger

that neck/stock looks completely kick-ass


----------



## Pauly

Pwnage, looks killerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Codyyy

25 frets?? pfftt



looks amazing though


----------



## klive_88

thats nuts not shure bout the spike bein that big though, how much did it cost to make


----------



## AngelVivaldi

The neck is simply STELLAR. I love the overall "sharp" design, a REAL eye catcher! Cant wait to see it on that insane body! \m/


----------



## Murder Soul

Hows this thing going to balance?


----------



## Desecrated

How are things going with this ?


----------



## Zepp88

updates mighty brutallizer


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

*ITS DEAD!!!* I was made an offer I could not refuse, this will be built as a 6-string and Im useing the 8-string parts to start another build

My dad asked If I would be willing to build this one for him SO I'll give him this body and start another one with a flamed maple cap


----------



## B Lopez

Suspense was killing me, I think it's going to twice over now


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

:suicide: 

^We really need that smiley


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> :suicide:
> 
> ^We really need that smiley



yeah, one suicide and one really really disappointed smiley.


----------



## 8string

Hmmm, that kinda sucked. I was looking forward to this.


----------

